# Real Estate?



## emagray (Jul 2, 2013)

Surely real estate investments are great for preppers. In addition to tangible, fungible assets such as precious metals, how about real estate? Unlike stocks and securities which will likely be worth less than the paper they're written on at a time when the economy is upside down, real estate will still be tangible and more importantly, (for a prepper) a place to bug-out to and live in peace while many others are doing anything but.

So how many of you invest in real estate? If you do, what strategy do you use? If not, why not?

Just looking to see what the general outlook is on real estate investing among preppers =)

-Eric

P.S. This down here is a shameless plug for a property I have (bug-out worthy for a great price) for sale in the Pocono area of Pennsylvania. Since moving to the Rocky Mountains, I have no need for it. If anyone is at all interested, please PRIVATE MESSAGE me. I am not looking to spam the forums. Thank You =)


----------



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

In my opinion, real estate beyond that which you can physically hold and defend is a waste of money for preppers. On the other hand, real estate is always a good investment if the excrement doesn't impact the rotational air movement device.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Real estate in my case is completely paid for. Tax money is set aside (barring hyperinflation) and it is insured.

I don't think that going into long term debt is a good idea right now maybe in seven or eight years but right now everything is a lie. The value of land to the value of gold and gasoline is inflated well above what it will be worth after a disaster. Put your money into a small piece of land that you can buy outright. Then put a building on it that will support and protect you if trouble comes. Then save your money in gold and silver until you can get the land you want.


----------



## emagray (Jul 2, 2013)

Personally, I am attracted to all forms of real estate investments including notes, certificates, and other securities. I may not have the same outlook on the future as most do here. I believe the future is great with so much to enjoy and live for.

I am interested in sustainability, not so much prepping in the sense that most think of it. I think this is due mostly to my belief in what wealth is. I believe wealth can be measured as the amount of time you can afford to live off of your current resources. I invest to earn money and produce income, which allow me to live off of the income. I live sustainably so that I can take care of my material needs without the use of money. Both are forms of wealth and it seems to me many choose one over the other. I honestly believe no matter how much data, facts, or information is available, no one can precisely predict the future. Because I know that the future in any form has no promises, I invest and live sustainably. If shit hits the fan, I can provide sustenance. If not, I will live rich. So in that sense, I guess I am a prepper. I prepare for the good and the not-so-good.


----------



## BillGilko (Jul 8, 2013)

I feel that the real estate is quiet unpredictable.One must have a through knowledge about it before investing in any kind of property.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

I'm over invested in real estate. If one were looking at networth diversity I've gone way overboard on it. Fortunately most of it is not taxed very heavily but you never know when govt might change that on you. My circumstances are what they are thanks to my father and in part my brother; the only debt I owe (part of) is on real estate recently aquired. It does not bother me - I kind of think real estate loans are a nice hedge on inflation so long as you keep enough PM's avaialble to retire the debt in an inflationary state.


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

I believe the real estate market is going lower so I keep liquid and will jump in when the time is right. I have my eye on 30 acres next to me To add onto my place, it will be dirt cheap some day and I'll be ready.


----------



## pharmer14 (Oct 27, 2012)

emagray said:


> Personally, I am attracted to all forms of real estate investments including notes, certificates, and other securities. I may not have the same outlook on the future as most do here. I believe the future is great with so much to enjoy and live for.
> 
> I am interested in sustainability, not so much prepping in the sense that most think of it. I think this is due mostly to my belief in what wealth is. I believe wealth can be measured as the amount of time you can afford to live off of your current resources. I invest to earn money and produce income, which allow me to live off of the income. I live sustainably so that I can take care of my material needs without the use of money. Both are forms of wealth and it seems to me many choose one over the other. I honestly believe no matter how much data, facts, or information is available, no one can precisely predict the future. Because I know that the future in any form has no promises, I invest and live sustainably. If shit hits the fan, I can provide sustenance. If not, I will live rich. So in that sense, I guess I am a prepper. I prepare for the good and the not-so-good.


I think we're talking about 2 different things here. You're using real estate for investments before any grid-down or SHTF scenario, but surely you can see the points made by others that this will all be useless in any extended period when preps are used?

I highly doubt you'll be traveling to all of your properties to demand rent money or flipping houses if any of the longer term prepper scenarios play out.

I'm like you though. While I believe the economy is capable of collapsing, I in no way claim to be smart enough to know when/where it will happen. I also think that if it happens as some say it will, preps will be secondary in importance to survival skills... especially in the long term. I prep more for short term stuff like weather and the like.


----------



## That Prepper Guy (May 7, 2013)

My perks have always been perking up when it came to real estate.
My endgoal after the crisis subsides is to invest into real estate.

However, I could get some great practice with fiat currency first before I am ready for the big dogs with REAL MONEY.


----------



## Blademaker (Feb 22, 2013)

I have a primary location, and a secondary in the north GA. mountains for myself and my family.

I also own rental property that I bought during the foreclosure crisis. Paid cash for it, fixed it up and have great tenants that met my approval.
I've had un solicited offers to buy in the past few weeks for 30-50% more than I paid.
Not for sale.
IMHO, can't go wrong with real estate, if you can get it for the right price.
Severe "fixer uppers".........caveat emptor


----------



## PalmettoTree (Jun 8, 2013)

I believe real estate should be part of every survivor's plan. Granted that the ability to defend it could become an issue. But I am one that thinks the odds of an all out SHTF are slim.

Short of an all out SHTF there will be a degree of order. So stocks, real estate, silver, guns and family are all good investments.


----------



## KNUBBS (Oct 20, 2013)

My pops has a friend who cashed in all of his fiat investments and paid cash for over a dozen houses. They are all rental properties. He brings in above $10,000 per month. You should see the toys this guy has. Not to mention he can basically rebuild his original investments and live in excess at the same time since his "retirement plan".


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Family is a good investment? My kids cost me a lot more then I will ever get in return. 

we do love each other so that is a return of sorts.... I wouldn't trade them for silver or real estate. (pound for pound in gold maybe...  )


----------



## PalmettoTree (Jun 8, 2013)

If the SHTF is bad enough to make all stock worthless then you will lose any real estate you cannot defend.

Additionally it will be difficult to defend and work land.

If it gets that bad try to live two years. The population by then will be down by half or more. Then civilization will begin to recover and you might be able to claim your property.


----------

